# Nitro Completed



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Finally finished.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet colors and pattern! Great work Walt


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Walt , you make me feel bad I cant even stitch a button back on with thread.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks even better with the finish on it Walt. Definitely liking the guide wraps!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

damn that is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful work Walt!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

